# Bitwriter



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got my Viper 5901 installed recently and I've been loving it a lot...

I'm reading through the manual and it says:

"Siren tones and chirp volume: Siren consists of 6 different tones in sequence. Any of these tones can be eliminated by a dealer."


I'm not sure if the guy I got to install my Viper has bitwriter.. How do I get these little modifications changed?

He is a certified viper dealer though...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I deleted your second subject, as this car audio forum.

Questions about you defrost/AC need to be posted here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f155/

Be sure to include make/model/year.

BG


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dodge Dakota 05


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marker227 said:


> I just got my Viper 5901 installed recently and I've been loving it a lot...
> 
> I'm reading through the manual and it says:
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure he has one, but you will have to call him to make sure. They are not cheap but if he does a lot of them than its a handy tool to have on hand. If not he may be able to give you info on a dealer that does have one.


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

My installer has bitwriter with the upgraded chip.. He still can not access my 5901... Any ideas why?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marker227 said:


> My installer has bitwriter with the upgraded chip.. He still can not access my 5901... Any ideas why?


 Most stuff a bitwritter can do, can also be done in the menu to features by hand as well. I'd assume he can do it, why hes not........ there used to be an extra loop on the siren/horn and when you cut the loop it made the horn sound differently.


----------

